# List all your betta names, male and female, past and present!



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine:

Captain Jack Sparrow (childhood)
Magma (childhood)
Ozy Osbourne (childhood)

Milo
Dragon

For future names...

I'm wanting to name my next betta Howl or Grimm. I want a black fish. :twisted: 

If I get a female, I want to go with Luna, Moon, or Yue. White or blue would be great for her!

I can dream, right?

I'd love to hear a list of all your bettas' names!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Past bettas:

Max (childhood) 
Fishy (childhood)
Omega (childhood) 

Now: 

Mardi: I got him on Mardi gras
Mason: Mardi and Mason were going to share a divided tank so I wanted their names to match.
Mercedes: she was already named when I got here 
Maddux: he looks fierce so he needed a cool sounding name. He looks and acts like a untrained pit bull. 

I have a ghost shrimp named Myles too. 

Future bettas:

I might get another betta today. If I can convince my mom. I might discontinue the M theme because I wanna get a red/orange veil tale and name him Arson


----------



## Sophiane (Jan 4, 2014)

In college I had Peeve (green VT male). He lived four years and was my constant companion, he even travelled cross country with me. 

Recently I had Tyrion Lannister (see my avatar, he was a double-halfmoon tail, but I'm not sure how to describe his coloration). 

I currently have Pineapple, who is a pineapple VT male and my baby. 

I'm trying to persuade my BF to let me put another tank in so we can have another one. There are some gorrrgeous halfmoon dragonscales at the store this week.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Past: 
Octavius - Blue/red CT male

Present: 
Gajeel - Green/red dragon scale delta male
Panther Lilly - Purple (with a blue spot, and red/blue fins) VT
Gray Fullbuster - Dragon scale super(?) delta. His color is changing from white to black
Natsu - Orange VT with a black face 
Kalecgos - Blue/black dragonscale delta born without a dorsal fin. 

Kalecgos is technically not my fish, but I bought him for a friend since I really wanted to see how he would turn out once he was out of his cup. So far, he's turning out to be a really good looking fish!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

*Present: *
Sardine
Tuna
Anchovy
Perch

*Nerite Snails:*
Salt 
Pepper
*
Past:*
Johny Bravo
Bloo

*My sisters fish: *
Sushi


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Past*:

Pearl- male pure white HM

July-male blue, red, and white feathertail OHM

*Present*:

Elizabeth Bathory- female red CT

Victoria Bathory- female blue, red(almost comes off as purple) VT


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucky, Tiffany and Walter ( i was 5 when i named my 1st betta walter).


----------



## Finlovesme (Oct 21, 2013)

Fin 
Dartanyan
Raul
Fiona


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

~Past
Beta-blue & black CT

~Present
Merlin-red VT
Dragoon-dark copper DSPK

~Future
white male betta (any tail type) Frost
black male betta (any tail type) No name yet, but I'd love a black betta! 
random male betta-Time, I really just want to name a betta Time lol.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Past females:
Raspberry
Cranberry

Past males:
Q-Tip

Current females:
none

Current males:
Kai


----------



## maybi (Jan 8, 2014)

Trenton (childhood)

Now:
Chuck
Florence


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Past *
Indigo
*
Now*: 
Igneel
Ellis


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

Childhood: Dazzling (pink VT), Sasuke (royal blue CT), King ( dark blue CT)
Current: Confishius, Gallifrey, (Still unnamed, seriously considering Nero or Davy Jones)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*Past-

Link (Male VT)

Present-

Peanut (Male VT)
Button (Male VT)
Piglet (Male VT)
Mako (Male PK)*

:-D


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Present
Pretty boy
Dot 
Lily
Ruby
Emerald
Little green
Little blue
Big red.

All snails are named Garry :shock:


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

, sigh not going to name them in past and present just the names 
clown 
hendrix
houdini
donovan
little jimmy
shimmer
shamu
dexter
george
puff
harley
blake
chai
twitchy
blizzard
elvis
marbles
lucky mellow
spot
damien
sam
joe

now my next giant will be named..
Tilikum


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

Billy (Had him from June 30th 2013 to yesterday when I found him dead on the bottom of the tank. His snail tank mate was trying to eat him.)
Next fish will be named Noah. I'm getting him within the next hour or so.


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

Past: 

Bradley JR -Blue VT I got for company when my Boyfriend moved to Texas for 3 months. He passed away recently. I had him for about 6 months.

Present:

Malachi - Royal Blue VT The little guy who picked me up when Bradley Jr passed and I thought I'd never get another fish...

Jocelyn - White VT I got because I couldn't keep myself away! I kept visiting and seeing him! I'm in the process of treatment for what looks to be Ick.

Unnamed - Orange CT with SBD, got him because I sent a pic to my boyfriend who now lives much closer to me (back from Texas) and he felt bad for the little guy "He doesn't deserve to die in a dirty cup just because he's having trouble takin a poop! Get him and I'll pay you to get all the stuff he needs!" So now we are keeping him at his house. 

Haha yup those are all my Boys. Sorry that last story was kinda long xD


----------



## BalthySaurus (Sep 18, 2013)

Past: 

Napolean 
Napolean II 
Boots

Present: 

Balthazar 
Samandriel

All of them have been males. I'm a Supernatural fan, which is the inspiration for the names of my current two.


----------

